# Could not load file or assembly 'log4net

## gerry

Hi

I'm trying to install ifolder-server which seems to depend on log4net.

That has been emerged just fine, but it does not seem to work:

```

Server Error in '/simias10' Application

Could not load file or assembly 'log4net, Version=1.2.10.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=65122a2c8735f6e5' or one of its dependencies.

Description: HTTP 500. Error processing request.

Stack Trace:

System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'log4net, Version=1.2.10.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=65122a2c8735f6e5' or one of its dependencies.

File name: 'log4net, Version=1.2.10.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=65122a2c8735f6e5'

  at Simias.Storage.Store..cctor () [0x00000] 

Version information: Mono Version: 2.0.50727.1433; ASP.NET Version: 2.0.50727.1433

```

This error message is displayed when I try to open http://host/simias10/ as well as when trying to run "simias-server-setup"

Could somebody please give me a hint to what's going wrong here and how to fix it.

<rant>

I'm starting to get annoyed by the decision to use .net for ifolder. Whatever asshole decided to use .net for a linux server service should get punished in some really, really, really humiliating way.

Any other service I've ever installed on Linux/Gentoo was really simple compared to this crap.

</rant>

----------

